# brown lung



## ropensaddle (May 9, 2007)

Any of you long time arborists experience breathing
problems? Asthma or anything of the like, just wondering
as hardwood dust over long periods can cause a lung
condition as lung fill with tiny dust particles!


----------



## SilentElk (May 9, 2007)

I have not heard first hand of the name but I am sure it exists. Last year, when I ran a large CNC when we were cutting hood prototypes out of wood, we had to keep the door closed to due to small size of the particulates. One of my first days, we were in the room while it was cutting. Probably spent an hour or more and the next day it felt like I was a smoker all over again.


----------



## treeseer (May 9, 2007)

Yes think about it. Trees are renowned for their ability to trap pollutants, and when we cut them those pollutants are released. I mask up around chainsaw and chipper and even if I'm agitating a lot of bushy branches.

Used to race marathons now running makes me dizzy. other factors too but bottom line lungs are what deliver oxygen to your body and brain so you do not want their function lost or you will not function like you should.


----------



## PUclimber (May 9, 2007)

I had problems last summer with American sycamore chipping it and the dust would float and get in your throat and scratch to no end. But a guy I worked with suggested chewing gum and that seemed to work. We think that the gum actually catches some of the particles and it works that way.


----------



## StoneGully (May 9, 2007)

It might even be that the gum keeps your mouth wet and that filters out the dust before you get it deep into your lungs. I know whenever I do a sanding job there tons of dust in the snot the next day.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 9, 2007)

I charge more for sycamore sick some more 
everyone has problem with them nasties but not
what Im speaking of. Brown lung is from dust intake
over long time periods and is similar to asbestos 
the lungs at some point can't expel the fine dust
that hardwood creates and I have started wearing
a respirator when I know dust levels are going to
be extreme.


----------



## pbtree (May 11, 2007)

PUclimber said:


> I had problems last summer with American sycamore chipping it and the dust would float and get in your throat and scratch to no end. But a guy I worked with suggested chewing gum and that seemed to work. We think that the gum actually catches some of the particles and it works that way.



That is why I call them sick some mores...


----------



## Sprig (May 11, 2007)

umpkin2:


pbtree said:


> That is why I call them sick some mores...


oi.

That was frikken teariblely funy..........
.......No, don't own a gun....at least one that works.........hm, borrow dad's? :rockn: 
Something like 'See der trees!' or 'Alder fir is a birch ta cut.'

Kk, I really must be gone.............:taped: *me bein' good*


----------



## nytreeman (May 26, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Any of you long time arborists experience breathing
> problems? Asthma or anything of the like, just wondering
> as hardwood dust over long periods can cause a lung
> condition as lung fill with tiny dust particles!



I've had the same problem at times with certain trees Sycamore is bad ,cedar too,looked it up and they call it brown lung or byssinosis


----------



## Grace Tree (May 26, 2007)

Maybe it was a coincedence but about the time of the first brown lung post I did a couple of very dead maples over a garage that had to be pieced down. By the time I came down my throat was on fire, my nose was running and I was hacking a coughing. It's been really dry here and my guess is that some of the mold spores got to me. It's been three weeks and I'm still coughing. I've had antibiotics and an anti fungal. Still nasty stuff.
Phil


----------



## Mitchell (May 26, 2007)

*cedar*

I personelly believe saw dust, particularly cedar dust, to have effected my health. Cedar is well known toxin. I used to run 50 km a week regularly and could always tell when something was not working right cardio vascularly. 

Also antidoically, a co worker of mine who did cedar shakes even so far as to sleep in the trailer with the cut cedar is messed up. He had to retier early. there was no doubt in his mind that it was cedar dust making his body fail, and this man was touph, and I mean tough: he circomisied himself with a knife, I kid you not] 

Apparently, could be urban myth, a hermit type who lived on a lake that cedar was boomed in died. The outopsy found he died of cedar poisoning from drinking the water....


----------



## nytreeman (May 26, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> Also antidoically, a co worker of mine who did cedar shakes even so far as to sleep in the trailer with the cut cedar is messed up. He had to retier early. there was no doubt in his mind that it was cedar dust making his body fail, and this man was touph, and I mean tough: he circomisied himself with a knife, I kid you not]


*ouch* definately a determined guy


----------



## pbtree (May 27, 2007)

PUclimber said:


> I had problems last summer with American sycamore chipping it and the dust would float and get in your throat and scratch to no end. But a guy I worked with suggested chewing gum and that seemed to work. We think that the gum actually catches some of the particles and it works that way.



That is the reason I pronounce it sick some more... I hate the dust from the wood and the fuzz on the bottom of the leaves - major irritant...


----------



## ropensaddle (May 27, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## treevet (May 27, 2007)

pbtree said:


> That is the reason I pronounce it sick some more... I hate the dust from the wood and the fuzz on the bottom of the leaves - major irritant...



When the seed balls break in the chipper at maturity is a major source, too. Allergy induced bronchitus(sp?) is often the result doctor told me. 

I also run a lot to flush out the lungs and try to keep substances from sticking to otherwise somewhat stagnant lung surface. Seems to work.

Also worry about Diesel fumes. Got the chipper running, cherry picker, crane, all in an area contained by plants and buildings on sometimes no wind day. Eyes water, lungs gag,......can t be good.


----------



## JayD (May 28, 2007)

Quote:[Also antidoically, a co worker of mine who did cedar shakes even so far as to sleep in the trailer with the cut cedar is messed up. He had to retier early. there was no doubt in his mind that it was cedar dust making his body fail, and this man was touph, and I mean tough


he circomisied himself with a knife, I kid you not] :jawdrop: Bugger that!..circumcised himself:jawdrop: better him than me!


----------



## Mitchell (May 30, 2007)

*self circumcision*

He was a smaller then average quit and unassuming guy who was despite his smaller stature was a guy people intrinsically understood was not to be trifled with. He did that while standing in the ocean to sanitize the wound! 

I Did know a few fellows that did work with cedar shakes and all complain of some health issues. I personally am hoping our bodies will flush out toxins and crap out of lungs or I'm in trouble.


----------



## JayD (May 30, 2007)

Well he's even smaller now!...LOL..


----------



## nytreeman (May 31, 2007)

JayD said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> he circomisied himself with a knife, I kid you not] :jawdrop: Bugger that!..circumcised himself:jawdrop: better him than me!



Sounds like he had a issue or two there,freakin ouch!


----------

